# Photo a day thread



## DansChickens

Look at that booty haha


----------



## Energyvet

Nice booty. Very nice booty!


----------



## DansChickens

Baby got back haha


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Showing off a little? LOL.


----------



## cogburn

Here's some of my 22 pullets, following me to the flypen.. , Australorps, Domineckers, and RIR..
The chicks dig it !!


----------



## redbear1961

It's me and you honey! DO NOT SHOW FEAR!!!


----------



## redbear1961

This is one of my favorite babes!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Ethel, my welsummer, soaking up some sun yesterday. Good thing she took advantage, it looks like a few days of snow headed our way.


----------



## 7chicks

What a beauty redbear! Nice pics all. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

You would think they would have the sense to stay out of the snow. They love to eat it too. This being my first winter with chickens, I had no idea they would eat the snow.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Having technical difficulties with my photo...anyway, one of my snow loving chickens.


----------



## EmmaJB

Glug Glug mummy!

X


----------



## kaufranc

Kahiltna, what breed of chicken is that? Her pattern is gorgeous! She looks so soft!


----------



## Roslyn

kaufranc said:


> Kahiltna, what breed of chicken is that? Her pattern is gorgeous! She looks so soft!


The rust colored hen with the rose comb at the top of the page is a Golden Laced Wyandotte.

The white peeps are a Colombian Rock or a light sussex. They remind me of my Light Brahmas, but brahmas have feathers on their legs. So cute!!


----------



## kahiltna_flock

kaufranc said:


> Kahiltna, what breed of chicken is that? Her pattern is gorgeous! She looks so soft!


I think she was a Wyandotte mix. She has a huge charcoal fuzz butt. The lady I got most of my girls from had Cochin mixes, she may be aWyandotte/Cochin mix. She is really a beautiful girl.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

kahiltna_flock said:


> I think she was a Wyandotte mix. She has a huge charcoal fuzz butt. The lady I got most of my girls from had Cochin mixes, she may be aWyandotte/Cochin mix. She is really a beautiful girl.


Oh, and she is really soft


----------



## EmmaJB

Roslyn said:


> The white peeps are a Colombian Rock or a light sussex. They remind me of my Light Brahmas, but brahmas have feathers on their legs. So cute!!


The are light Sussex  I have 4 of them and they are adorable, at least a month and a half off laying yet.

X


----------



## kaufranc

Some of my girls bathing! While Boog (my smallest, yet brave, rooster) keeps watch!


----------



## kaufranc

Baby, our Bantam hen, inside chilling with us!


----------



## Kellence

My little polish having breaky


----------



## kaufranc

Kell, she looks like she is saying
"Ya , this will do."!


----------



## Energyvet

Great pic! What a look! What a crest! Made me smile.


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> View attachment 3334
> 
> Baby, our Bantam hen, inside chilling with us!


she almost looks like a small black orpington, but her beak is the wrong color, what kind is she?

piglett


----------



## kaufranc

Piglett, not sure what kind she is. She is all black and the cutest, smallest chicken we have. We got her and her boy Boog, for $50.00 with a small coop. I believe they both our Japanese bantam.


----------



## fuzziebutt

kaufranc said:


> Piglett, not sure what kind she is. She is all black and the cutest, smallest chicken we have. We got her and her boy Boog, for $50.00 with a small coop. I believe they both our Japanese bantam.


She looks like she has silkie mixed in her, just because of her black feet and black beak and black comb! Does she have 5 toes, or is that just a wild feather on the picture? She is a doll!

And the beautiful polish looking up, looks to say "What?"


----------



## kaufranc

Yes, she has 5 toes. I would like to hatch some of her eggs next year, since my silkies won't lay any eggs for me to hatch!


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> Yes, she has 5 toes. I would like to hatch some of her eggs next year, since my silkies won't lay any eggs for me to hatch!


 my 2 silkie hens are laying well , getting ready to put them in with my grey silkie boy that i got last week down in Derry
we will not have a bator for a while still so if you wanted a few eggs from those girls no problem. we have been giving eggs away because we have sooo many.


----------



## Kellence

Yes that is a toilet, they are trying to get behind it as there is a towel there to stop a draft. They like to try and dust bath on the towel so funny to watch I have a vid but my phone won't upload it :-( crazy little poles (polish)


----------



## piglett

i had some chicks in the bathroom last year HOWEVER they were in a brooder


----------



## Kellence

Mine were in a large box but I used to let them out when I was having a bath so funny to watch


----------



## kaufranc

piglett said:


> my 2 silkie hens are laying well , getting ready to put them in with my grey silkie boy that i got last week down in Derry
> we will not have a bator for a while still so if you wanted a few eggs from those girls no problem. we have been giving eggs away because we have sooo many.


Piglett, I will definitely get in touch with you in the spring. I would love to come check out your girls, ask a few questions and maybe adopt a few of your silkies if you have any! We are going to check out the chicken event in Mass. this January. Kind of wanna see what it is about and check out some different breeds. I say we are only going to look but you know how that might go !


----------



## piglett

kaufranc said:


> Piglett, I will definitely get in touch with you in the spring. I would love to come check out your girls, ask a few questions and maybe adopt a few of your silkies if you have any! We are going to check out the chicken event in Mass. this January. Kind of wanna see what it is about and check out some different breeds. I say we are only going to look but you know how that might go !


sounds great, i don't charge for the eggs because i fugure the hen did all the work


----------



## kahiltna_flock

The girls had to go out from under their covered run to check out the new snow.


----------



## kahiltna_flock

Christmas lights on the run, almost ready for Christmas.


----------

